# Got My Taurus 17 HMR Revolver...



## JustynSayneBand

It took me 2-1/2 months to get it, but, I finally got and have already put the squirrels in the freezer with it, if you guys and gals want a fun way to hunt tree rat, then you gotta check out these 17 hmr revolvers. It's a Taurus Tracker 17 HRM 17ss6, 7 shot with a 6-1/2" barrel in all stainless steel. I mounted a silver BSA 2x20 pistol scope on it and had to pay an outrageous cost of $40.00 for the 1 piece silver mount. but after shooting this thing a few times, I am now in love with it, no recoil at all, my .22LR Marlin has more recoil than this thing, and it uses the 17 HMR which is based on a .22 mag cartridge. It's a heavy setup though, I guesstimate in the 4-5 pound range. solid and straight though. I have pictures of the setup if anyone is interested in how it looks. Any questions, I might be able to help. It's like a new girlfriend, I just have tell everyone I'm in love! My wife didn't cost me $700.00 on the first date though! 

LOL!

Dwight


----------



## Bonehead

Sounds like an awesome setup. Taurus makes some nice handguns for the price. Where did you get it ? Order or special purchase through an FFL holder. Personally I have never been able to skin a squirrel worth a crap. It does sound like fun.


----------



## aps45819

.17? Isn't that the same as a BB gun?


----------



## smoothmarine187

You eat squirrels?


----------



## Bonehead

.17 is the same diameter as a bb but if you make it go about 2500 feet per second it can be very effective. There are rifles chambered for the same caliber.


----------



## aps45819

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> You eat squirrels?


 tree rats are good eating.
Go to Korea and try the dog


----------



## The Good People

aps45819 said:
			
		

> tree rats are good eating.
> Go to Korea and try the dog



lol, my uncle in West Virginia use to make soup out of tree rats.  He swore it was the best ever, but I would ever eat that crap.


----------



## JustynSayneBand

I got it from Fred's Sports in Waldorf, absolutely the cheapest around. The revolver itself was $379.00 +tx and the scope and mount put it at about $500.00, so with the aluminum case and 4 boxes of bullets at $12.00 a box from MidwayUSA.com, the whole setup, ready to shoot was about $600.00

It's a solid gun, no flaws and dead on accurate. The .17 caliber is actually about the same size as a .177 BB / pellet, but, it has a .22 magnum cartridge pushing it.  Like it was said earlier, at 2550 FPS, which is a lot more than dads .22 will do, it is a nasty little gun.  When shooting tree rat, just make sure you use solid FMJ and not the poly or hollow point, I don't really care for tree rat burger.


----------



## desertrat

Sounds like a nice gun, but I don't see how you push a bullet efficiently when the bore of the cylinder is larger than the bullet and the barrel? Seems to work though.


----------



## JustynSayneBand

desertrat said:
			
		

> Sounds like a nice gun, but I don't see how you push a bullet efficiently when the bore of the cylinder is larger than the bullet and the barrel? Seems to work though.



Well, you have to look at the design of the bullet itself. It is not a round nosed bullet like a .22 caliber, it is a ballistic tip design, the bullet actually looks like a baby 30-06 round or other similar bottle neck designed ammo. The .17 still packs a punch at 100 yards with @ 2200 FPS, that's still twice as fast as a .22 magnum at 50 yards.

Dwight
JustynSayne.net


----------



## JustynSayneBand

Here's some pictures of my new toy...

I use a .50 Caliber Traditions Buckhunter Pro with the 15" barrel for deer hunting, I put the same scope on that, that is on this pistol, that's a kick in the pants to shoot too.


----------



## JustynSayneBand

and the real deal... Another $400.00 Christmas present to myself (Shhh)

I added these pictures today to show you what it looks like with the scope mounted on it. I also installed a cheap laser sight, makes it look tough, but, does not really serve any hunting purpose.

Now, this is deer hunting!


----------



## JustynSayneBand

Here are some pictures I took of the Taurus the other day. It'll give you a better idea of how it all looks together.


----------



## JustynSayneBand

And here's the last picture. This is to show the cylinder capacity. It holds 7 shots.


----------



## dustin

I was thinking of getting that same gun but decided since i was learning, plus the cheap ammo factor... that I would get the Taurus Model 94 instead (.22lr). 

I never hunt so the power really isnt an issue. It's just for plinking.

It's blued with 5" barrel. 9 shot. adjustable sights, i dont plan on putting a scope on it but a red dot sight might be in the future.

at 12 bucks for a box of 500 rounds at walmart you really cant beat that price.

That tracker is very very sweet though... indeed....


----------



## desertrat

JustynSayneBand said:
			
		

> Well, you have to look at the design of the bullet itself. It is not a round nosed bullet like a .22 caliber, it is a ballistic tip design, the bullet actually looks like a baby 30-06 round or other similar bottle neck designed ammo. The .17 still packs a punch at 100 yards with @ 2200 FPS, that's still twice as fast as a .22 magnum at 50 yards.
> 
> Dwight
> JustynSayne.net


Never mind, I just got the design of the cylinder.


----------



## JustynSayneBand

dustin said:
			
		

> a red dot sight might be in the future.



I'll be honest with you from my experiences. I paid good money for a couple of red dot sights, and I'll be the first one to tell you, they are just junk. 

I don't care for them at all, most of them have those stupid little fuzzy dots and when hunting in low light I never could see what I was aiming at, the dots just covered up the animal / target and in bright light I never could see that stupid little dot. 

So, I went back to putting a real crosshair on my guns. I think the makers know those red dot scopes have flaws, after all a cross-haired scope does not come with a shaded filter lens for bright light.

Those red dot sights remind me of those silly little useless red dot sights for BB guns, ever tried to zero in a red dot sight? What pain in the crack.

The BSA Pistol Scope I have mounted on those 2 pistols is a 2 X 20 and they come in silver matte, black matte, black gloss, and camo and you can find them for around $30.00, I have the black matte on my .32 caliber Traditions Deerhunter ball and patch, hammer-lock,  muzzleloader, which is another awesome small game rifle I have.

Absolutely love the compact size and price, and never fogs up.


----------



## star

what would be a  nice small gun that I could carry for protection?


----------



## JustynSayneBand

star said:
			
		

> what would be a  nice small gun that I could carry for protection?



something of a larger caliber, like a .38 or a .45, if you shoot someone with this .17, your just gonna mak'em mad at you. 

Now If I had my choice of protection weapons, I'd just pack my .50 caliber Deer pistol LOL!


----------



## desertrat

star said:
			
		

> what would be a  nice small gun that I could carry for protection?


Small in size or caliber?
This is a small 9mm. Taurus PT111.


----------



## Ponytail

star said:
			
		

> what would be a  nice small gun that I could carry for protection?



Don't do it if you don't have a permit.  And good luck getting one.

But my Taurus .25 is ok for that.  Can't argue with free.  Though I'd rather carry something larger...9mm.  Better would be the S&W titanium 357 Mag.
There are a TON of different ones out there for carrying.  There's at least 12 that i can think of that I'd like to carry.   Not all at once though...ok, maybe when shopping in Waldorf, but that's about the only place.  

As for the Red Dot sites, I have the Bushnell holosite on my Super Redhawk, and I absolutely love that thing.  I want to get something similar for my 1911.  I'm a big fan of the Holosites and there's a few nice ones on the market that are similar.  I never liked the Red Dot scopes though.

That Tracker is pretty sweet.  I'm gonna have look into one of those.  That's pretty cool.  Good 'Chuckin' gun.


----------



## Ponytail

desertrat said:
			
		

> Sounds like a nice gun, but I don't see how you push a bullet efficiently when the bore of the cylinder is larger than the bullet and the barrel? Seems to work though.



High power rifles are designed the same way.  The 17HMR started as a Rifle cartridge.  FUN caliber.


----------



## aps45819

star said:
			
		

> what would be a  nice small gun that I could carry for protection?


None in this state.
 The government doesn't feel safe with allowing citizens tha ability to protect themselves.


----------



## desertrat

Ponytail said:
			
		

> High power rifles are designed the same way.  The 17HMR started as a Rifle cartridge.  FUN caliber.


Yeah, I just had a problem getting my head around the idea of a revolver with the cylinder shaped to hold a shouldered round.


----------



## desertrat

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Don't do it if you don't have a permit.  And good luck getting one.
> QUOTE]
> Isn't that just concealed carry?


----------



## Ponytail

desertrat said:
			
		

> Ponytail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do it if you don't have a permit.  And good luck getting one.
> QUOTE]
> Isn't that just concealed carry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...


----------



## desertrat

Ponytail said:
			
		

> desertrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's illegal to have a handgun in your possession?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ponytail

desertrat said:
			
		

> Ponytail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's illegal to have a handgun in your possession?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have it in your possession as long as it isn't loaded in your car, and there are 3 steps to getting it loaded.  It can not be in the glove compartment, under your seat or on your person.  It must be locked, in the trunk or obvious that an effort was made to make it unaccessible during transport.
> 
> You ARE permitted to have it in your home provided it is registered.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ponytail

From MarylandLaw, NRAILA.com,

"...Rifles and shotguns being transported in motor vehicles must be unloaded.
It is unlawful for any person without a permit to wear or carry a handgun, openly or concealed, upon or about his person. It is also unlawful for any person to knowingly transport a handgun in any vehicle traveling on public roads, highways, waterways or airways, or upon roads or parking lots generally used by the public. This does not apply to any person wearing, carrying or transporting a handgun within the confines of real estate owned or leased by him, or on which he resides, or within the confines of a business establishment owned or leased by him.
A person may transport a handgun if they can demonstrate that the handgun is being carried, worn or transported:
• To or from a place of legal purchase or sale, or repair shop;
• Between a person’s bona fide residences, or between his residence and place of business, if the business is operated and substantially owned by that person;
• While engaged in, or traveling to and from a target shoot, formal or informal target practice, sport shooting event, hunting, trapping, or dog obedience training class or show; or
• By a bona fide gun collector who is moving any part or all of his gun collection from place to place for public or private exhibition.
During transportation to and from the above places the handgun must be unloaded and carried in an enclosed case or enclosed holster. An additional penalty is provided for any person convicted of unlawfully wearing, carrying or transporting a handgun, if his deliberate purpose was to injure or kill another person."

  HTH


----------



## desertrat

Looks like they've got it pretty well covered.


----------



## Ponytail

desertrat said:
			
		

> Looks like they've got it pretty well covered.




Unless you are a criminal, they've got ya covered.


----------



## Ken King

Go with black powder revolvers.  Not a firearm unless wielded in a crime.


----------



## desertrat

Ken King said:
			
		

> Go with black powder revolvers.  Not a firearm unless wielded in a crime.


  How long before they plug that hole though?


----------



## Ponytail

Ken King said:
			
		

> Go with black powder revolvers.  Not a firearm unless wielded in a crime.



How is that?  The smoke give the person a chance to run before the bang?


----------



## dustin

JustynSayneBand said:
			
		

> I'll be honest with you from my experiences. I paid good money for a couple of red dot sights, and I'll be the first one to tell you, they are just junk.
> 
> I don't care for them at all, most of them have those stupid little fuzzy dots and when hunting in low light I never could see what I was aiming at, the dots just covered up the animal / target and in bright light I never could see that stupid little dot.
> 
> So, I went back to putting a real crosshair on my guns. I think the makers know those red dot scopes have flaws, after all a cross-haired scope does not come with a shaded filter lens for bright light.
> 
> Those red dot sights remind me of those silly little useless red dot sights for BB guns, ever tried to zero in a red dot sight? What pain in the crack.
> 
> The BSA Pistol Scope I have mounted on those 2 pistols is a 2 X 20 and they come in silver matte, black matte, black gloss, and camo and you can find them for around $30.00, I have the black matte on my .32 caliber Traditions Deerhunter ball and patch, hammer-lock,  muzzleloader, which is another awesome small game rifle I have.
> 
> Absolutely love the compact size and price, and never fogs up.


 well if i got one it would be a cheapy, so yeah it would be somewhat of a gimmick.

i'll probably just stick with open sights, that way i can holster the gun at the range.

How is the DA on yours? mine is pretty tough. SA is smooth and crisp though. I shoot it more in SA than in DA. I've got about 350 rounds through it now and it's starting to get feel better in DA.


I'd also like to get my hands on a SAIGA 12


----------



## JustynSayneBand

desertrat said:
			
		

> How long before they plug that hole though?



That's why everything I own is blackpowder, except for my .22 Marlin my dad bought me years ago and my Remington 870 Express Magnum shotgun. I use blackpowder for 3 main reasons.

1) NO waiting periods for back ground checks
2) Can be used during all deer seasons, plus small game hunting.
3) More challenging than putting a bullet in the gun and pulling the trigger...
3a) That 1 shot better count and you better keep your powder dry.

I think blackpowder has become so popular for 2 reason, no background waiting time and advances in design. 

Anyone want to buy Knight Wolverine LK93 for pretty cheap, I'm gonna buy a new one this year. I even have a whole bunch of #11 caps, like 4 tins of them. I am going to re-blue the barrel this year, I might even just keep it.

To answer the question, the probably will never put a plug in that hole. I don't see too many criminals robbing a bank or store with the intent to use a muzzleloader in a crime, that's just dumb.

Furthermore I'm not too sure the "average" criminal even has the sense to load a muzzleloader. I think most criminals buy guns pre-loaded out of a car truck and all they know is to pull the trigger. After the shoot up the clip they go buy another gun (LMAO) like a disposable cigarette lighter. 

I can hear the criminal now, "Muzzleloader, what' dat?

However, I would love to watch a criminal reload after the first shot during a crime, you know what it's like reloading after the first shot while hunting? well, just imagine having the cops involved LOL, that would be funny to watch, just getting the bullet and powder in the right way would the challenge, and don't think I have not done it backwards myself, only once, but it's easy to do.

*Let me know if you ever hear this on the 10 o'clock news:

"The suspect in the shooting standoff was armed with a Hawken .50 caliber sidelock blackpowder rifle"*

Know what I mean?


----------



## Ken King

Ponytail said:
			
		

> How is that?  The smoke give the person a chance to run before the bang?


 No clue why it's like that, but with the antique or replica black powder revolvers you can carry them concealed (as long as you aren't committing a crime while doing so).


----------



## somdebay

I shot a squirrel between the eyes with a bb gun...and it only cost me $30


----------



## JustynSayneBand

Ken King said:
			
		

> No clue why it's like that, but with the antique or replica black powder revolvers you can carry them concealed (as long as you aren't committing a crime while doing so).



This true, however, the catch is,  you can not have the rounds capped.


----------



## JustynSayneBand

somdebay said:
			
		

> I shot a squirrel between the eyes with a bb gun...and it only cost me $30



There's no problems with that at all, I used to hunt them a bb gun myself, I just like to take advantage of the ones that are beyond 10 foot range as well. 
Sorry, the opportunity was just there. LOL


----------



## somdebay

JustynSayneBand said:
			
		

> There's no problems with that at all, I used to hunt them a bb gun myself, I just like to take advantage of the ones that are beyond 10 foot range as well.
> Sorry, the opportunity was just there. LOL



...but it was more like 50 feet...but a shotgun works great on them at 10 feet!


----------



## JustynSayneBand

somdebay said:
			
		

> ...but it was more like 50 feet...but a shotgun works great on them at 10 feet!



I know, I was just funnin' with you, "it's all good" as the young ones say.


----------



## dustin

ever tried .22 shotshell? i heard its good on rodents up to 10 feet...


----------



## RadioPatrol

Gee my Colt .44 came w/6 shots load 5 leave the hammer on empty #6 - worked in DC as a plumber for 4.5 yrs figured if someone tried to jack the truck the smoke and noise would give me a chance to get away and if i actually hit them the soft lead round ball would make a mess and be hard as hell to trace ........ hehehehe


----------



## Pasofever

My X and I used to get squirrels with a mini-14


----------



## JustynSayneBand

dustin said:
			
		

> ever tried .22 shotshell? i heard its good on rodents up to 10 feet...



Yes, I have in fact, I have a brand new box of CCI's with the blue poly tip, great for mice, rats, chipmunks, and pesky non-song birds.


----------



## JustynSayneBand

Is there anyone else in Southern Maryland that has a 17 HMR rifle or pistol, Im curious to know what kind of opinions there are locally about the 17 HMR.


----------



## Ponytail

JustynSayneBand said:
			
		

> Is there anyone else in Southern Maryland that has a 17 HMR rifle or pistol, Im curious to know what kind of opinions there are locally about the 17 HMR.



What kind of opinions are looking for?  Like every other caliber on the market, there's gonna be folks that love it and hate it.  I don't see a need for one in a revolver.  But the rifle is just plain fun.

My opinion is that it is a REALLY sweet youth trainer and super accurate target/plinking/varmint gun.  I believe the .223 can be just as good for accuracy and varmint but not really all that great for all around target and plinking, nor is it very good for a youth trainer (too much bang), but it is much cheaper to shoot (I believe) than the 17HMR.

My opinion is that if I wanted a youth trainer, I'd get a .22 just cuz they can be had for a song and shot all day long for less than that.  For Varmint, I'd get a .223, though currently I use varmints as targets and conditioning for my deer rifle (.270 )

I ALMOST bought a 17 HMR.  I think I have myself talked out of it now though.


----------



## JustynSayneBand

Ponytail said:
			
		

> What kind of opinions are looking for?  Like every other caliber on the market, there's gonna be folks that love it and hate it.  I don't see a need for one in a revolver.  But the rifle is just plain fun.
> 
> My opinion is that it is a REALLY sweet youth trainer and super accurate target/plinking/varmint gun.  I believe the .223 can be just as good for accuracy and varmint but not really all that great for all around target and plinking, nor is it very good for a youth trainer (too much bang), but it is much cheaper to shoot (I believe) than the 17HMR.
> 
> My opinion is that if I wanted a youth trainer, I'd get a .22 just cuz they can be had for a song and shot all day long for less than that.  For Varmint, I'd get a .223, though currently I use varmints as targets and conditioning for my deer rifle (.270 )
> 
> I ALMOST bought a 17 HMR.  I think I have myself talked out of it now though.



My opinion is that it is a REALLY sweet youth trainer and super accurate target/plinking/varmint gun.  I believe the .223 can be just as good for accuracy and varmint but not really all that great for all around target and plinking, nor is it very good for a youth trainer (too much bang), but it is much cheaper to shoot (I believe) than the 17HMR.

My opinion is that if I wanted a youth trainer, I'd get a .22 just cuz they can be had for a song and shot all day long for less than that.  For Varmint, I'd get a .223, though currently I use varmints as targets and conditioning for my deer rifle (.270 )

I ALMOST bought a 17 HMR.  I think I have myself talked out of it now though.[/QUOTE]

Well I'll be honest with you, the Taurus Tracker 17 HMR Revolver is expensive to shoot and they are not much good for anything except squirrels, and shooting holes in paper. Ok, for ground hogs out to about 50 yards free hand. 

I just wanted something different I guess, I have all the .22 I need and most of my small game is taken with blackpowder, but, the revolver is really fun to shoot. It's a rock solid handgun.

I guess I'm mostly curious to see if this going to be big hit fad or is it going to grow old fast once the newness wears off, nationally, the 17 hmr has taken off like a rocket, and i've seen some video of groundhogs, it certainly does the job there.

The cost of ammo is the biggest problem.


----------



## Ponytail

JustynSayneBand said:
			
		

> ...The cost of ammo is the biggest problem.



Yea, that was my problem with it.  Cost to benefit ratio just wasn't in my favor.  There's similar battles going on with the high power rifle magnums now though too.

Years ago, my cousin purchased the Remington .280 when it was taughted as shooting flatter and faster than the .270.  That it did. I watched him take a Whitetail at 250 yards as it jumped over a fence line...was the only shot he had.  Lucky as hell in my opinion, but not a shot I'd even bother with with my .270.  He got it, killed lots of other deer and chucks with it. But it also ruined much more deer meat than my .270 does.  That .280 rifle sits unused, and ammo is hard to find.  And you don't hear too much about that .280 caliber anymore.


----------



## dustin

hopefully with the increase in popularity of the .17hmr manufacturers will start to make more of it and drive the cost down a little with competition.

I'm eyeballing the Walther G22 now.  CDNN had some on sale for $270.


----------



## JustynSayneBand

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Yea, that was my problem with it.  Cost to benefit ratio just wasn't in my favor.  There's similar battles going on with the high power rifle magnums now though too.
> 
> Years ago, my cousin purchased the Remington .280 when it was taughted as shooting flatter and faster than the .270.  That it did. I watched him take a Whitetail at 250 yards as it jumped over a fence line...was the only shot he had.  Lucky as hell in my opinion, but not a shot I'd even bother with with my .270.  He got it, killed lots of other deer and chucks with it. But it also ruined much more deer meat than my .270 does.  That .280 rifle sits unused, and ammo is hard to find.  And you don't hear too much about that .280 caliber anymore.



Well my biggest fear was buying a handgun with that small caliber and finding that it was junk heap, believe me there was a lot of thought and shopping, and a lot more internet research that went into buying this thing, certainly not a "spur of the moment, gotta have it now" type thing at all...

Now for the 17 HMR ammo, ballistic tip on small game, no way! I only use the CCI Full Metal Jacket ammo, solid copper, I have taken a few squirrels and I could not even find the entry / exit holes, it's a clean bullet, maybe too clean.


----------



## JustynSayneBand

dustin said:
			
		

> hopefully with the increase in popularity of the .17hmr manufacturers will start to make more of it and drive the cost down a little with competition.
> 
> I'm eyeballing the Walther G22 now.  CDNN had some on sale for $270.



I posted a message here a few days ago about Cascade Ammo, they had several types of 17 HMR on sale for $7.95 a box, that's a steal, however it was mostly the poly tip ammo, But, I did order 4 boxes of the "gamepoint" for $7.95, which is not a hollow point, but, more of a dimple in the tip, should not be too bad, but, I'll see what happens. Now, for my birthday, My mother and my sister picked me up 3 boxes of the CCI FMJ at Fred's in Waldorf, and she paid $12.98 a box for them, so as you see the price differs dramatically for those who want meat and those who don't, I guess I should learn to eat tree rat burger, the ammo would be cheaper LOL!


----------



## Ponytail

Well, you own the gun.  It doesn't matter what everyone else thinks now.  You have a VERY good legitimate use for a tack driver.  I only shoot squirrels for nuisance elimination from grandma's house.  Enjoy it.  Like I said, it's a really fun caliber.  I know people that have them and think highly of them.  You can read reviews from the "experts" till you are blue in the face.  Only time will tell if it will be a caliber that sticks around awhile.  

have you checked Sportsmans Guide for Ammo?  Also, check with Dicks Sporting Goods in Waldorf periodically.  I got a really good deal on Remington .45 ammo.  I bought a case of it, iand it brought the price down to about $6.00 a box!!.


----------

